# Guitar amp



## JohnS. (Nov 22, 2010)

Messing with DOF with my AF 50mm at my brother's apartment. These are unedited. 

They were all shot @ 1/60, f/1.8, ISO 400 and were handheld. I love 1.8..... Absolutely love it. Can't wait until my AF-S 35mm 1.8 comes in tomorrow so I can finally have an autofocus prime on my D40.






















C&C?


----------



## FransD (Nov 24, 2010)

I stick with the first one, like the fpoint


----------



## Raven (Dec 21, 2010)

thats a great amp, and great shots too!
what guitar(s) are you using through it?


----------



## Fleacz (Jan 5, 2011)

what was your f-stop?


----------



## Fleacz (Jan 5, 2011)

never mind hehe


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent shots

Regards


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Jan 16, 2011)

To me, the DOF being this minimal, combined with the angle of the shot and content, makes me wonder where the intended focus is... Nothing really looks like it was intended to be in focus. At this angle, I would have probably stopped it down to 2.8 or so.


----------



## PopCulture (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the way the first one is angled. That could be a great ad for an amp!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

I would have tried something weird with this. like set it in a field or somewhere it doesn't belong. Perhaps moved out a bit and tried some more interesting composition. Try post processing your photos more, you might like the result!

I took the liberty or cross processing your photo and adding extra lighting/bokeh.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

thatfornoobs said:


> I would have tried something weird with this. like set it in a field or somewhere it doesn't belong. Perhaps moved out a bit and tried some more interesting composition. Try post processing your photos more, you might like the result!
> 
> I took the liberty or cross processing your photo and adding extra lighting/bokeh.



this one looks great.... adds a lot of personality to the shot.


----------



## KrisPhotographer (Feb 11, 2011)

nice angles and DOF 
Well done


----------



## flatflip (Feb 11, 2011)

KrisPhotographer said:


> nice angles and DOF
> Well done



I like them too, especially #1 and the post production one.


----------



## Joeguitar (Feb 16, 2011)

thatfornoobs said:


> I would have tried something weird with this. like set it in a field or somewhere it doesn't belong. Perhaps moved out a bit and tried some more interesting composition. Try post processing your photos more, you might like the result!
> 
> I took the liberty or cross processing your photo and adding extra lighting/bokeh.



Really nice processing!  Cool amp and original shot.


----------

